# What Would You Buy For Â£4K



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Had an unexpected windfall of Â£4k & as a i will probably not be in this situation again was agonizing over what watch to buy as a one off luxury indulgance? First thoughts were to a Rolex Sea Dweller, a timeless classic that i'll probably never tire of but maybe too safe a choice or possibly a GMT on a Jubilee?. I also love the Panerai Sub 24 or 25 but wonder if i'll still want to be wearing it in 20yrs (i'm 43).I like the idea of an Anonimo but have never seen one in the flesh, also liking the PO but have an Omega & have never owned a Rolex (& everyone seems to have a sub). Anyone seen the PO Liquid Metal? If so is it worth the premium over a regular PO?

Needs to be adaptable enough for a bit of dressing up from time to time but will predominately be a daily wearer so needs to be able to take a bit of punishment.

WHAT WOULD YOU BUY??

Currenly:

Speedmaster Moon

Seiko Black Monster

Magrette Diver

Hamilton Below Zero PVD 1k

PRS 20 Cali Dial

GC Dual time

Parnis sterile GMT


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

If you want a daily wearer at Â£4k my choice would be (and is seeing as i own one ) a Rolex GMT-IIc. Looks dressy enough to be worn with a suit, looks just as good with jeans and T-Shirt, can take a bit of punishment, handy if you travel and generally a great looking watch. You'll also not lose much on it if you want to sell it on in a few years time

I also have the PAM 25 seeing as you mentioned it and it's an absolute cracker of a watch but not as versatile (for me) as the Rolex. You can change the whole look of the watch with a simple strap change but it's a bit big for wearing with a suit on my puny 7" wrists but jeans and a T-shirt i'd choose this over the rolex almost every time! .

If you can stretch the budget a "little" and don't mind second hand then this is my number 1 choice, IWC 500107:










I stupidly sold one last year but missed it so much i paid an EXTRA Â£600 to buy another one this year! Not making that mistake again!! lol


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

For no particular reason I thought, "Bremont?" They have some very distinctive watches in that price range I think.... :think:

But, if you invest Â£4000 wisely now, you could be buying much much more a few years hence..... :sly:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

My choice without doubt would be ----sea dweller or sea dweller or even a sea dweller







.........................Terry


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If you've never had a Rolex and are even considering it then buy one. If you don't like it you will always get most of your money back, but it will tick the box to say you have tried it. I regret selling my Datejust, but I needed the cash.

Watches of Switzerland at Heathrow terminal 3 had one in stock, at the duty free shop last sunday. On this type of purchase could you save money by booking a cheap flight and getting 20% off the watch?

I'll look at teminal 4 on Tuesday if you like? I don't work for the airport, but it is beginning to feel like it!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

anIWC for me but i guess a sea dweller or gmt will get your vote .


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

No question it would have to be this : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65791&st=0&p=664042&hl=glashutte&fromsearch=1&#entry664042



Can't go wrong with the discontinued Sea Dweller, or a preowned JLC nof some nature. Â£4k gives you a whole load of options B) enjoy the search becuase i find thats really the fun bit


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Watch-nut said:


> No question it would have to be this : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65791&st=0&p=664042&hl=glashutte&fromsearch=1&#entry664042


Actually, I'd buy that! It's a cracking watch and a name that won't attract the wrong sort of comments that certain other watches get-you know the "is that a fake" & "won the lottery have you" from non wis's.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> Had an unexpected windfall of Â£4...
> 
> WHAT WOULD YOU BUY??


4,000 lottery tickets! (or 2000 euro millions).

Then buy as many watches as I wanted with the spoils.

Alternatively I might be tempted by a Rolex Sub LV and have a bit of change! :thumbsup:


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

If I had Â£4k to spend on a watch, it would most certainly not be new.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Watch-nut said:
> 
> 
> > No question it would have to be this : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65791&st=0&p=664042&hl=glashutte&fromsearch=1&#entry664042
> ...


In my deepest Don Corleone voice 'make me an offer I can't refuse'


----------



## tomah (Apr 16, 2011)

Get a mint Omega Flightmaster.

Since getting my hands on one I can't think of much else that I'd rather have in its place (within your budget).


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

tcj said:


> My choice without doubt would be ----sea dweller or sea dweller or even a sea dweller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup if i had a spare four large it would either be an sd or perhaps a ford fiesta.

not sure which i need more???


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

I set myself a budget of 4k 3 weeks ago. I ended up with a Brietling Suerocean Heritage Chorno 46mm. Have fun looking, hope you pick the right one for you. I did :thumbsup:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I'd buy the biggest, blingiest D&G I could find, and with the leftover dosh, more bling :clapping:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ian1 said:


> I'd buy the biggest, blingiest D&G I could find, and with the leftover dosh, more bling :clapping:


No surprise there then :lol: :lol:

Apart from the default Rolex, and out of them an LV wouldn't be a bad long term choice I was quite taken by this. Can you get one for Â£4K ????

Hope CGS doesn't mind me using his piccy.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy the biggest, blingiest D&G I could find, and with the leftover dosh, more bling :clapping:
> ...


I love my bling hehe This is a cool watch, are the hands gold coloured?


----------



## samswatch (Dec 3, 2007)

I must confess a Rolex as well. I intend to scratch that itch this year and mine will be a daily wearer as well.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

tcj said:


> My choice without doubt would be ----sea dweller or sea dweller or even a sea dweller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I can see a theme emerging here?


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

i would defo get an IWC spitfire chronograpgh! thats my next watch for sure it has great looks for dressy up and is rugged enough for every day. I also toyed with the idea of rolex but a bit common for me :thumbup: you might even get a zeneth striking 10th for that money?? (second hand obviousley) good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> If you've never had a Rolex and are even considering it then buy one. If you don't like it you will always get most of your money back, but it will tick the box to say you have tried it. I regret selling my Datejust, but I needed the cash.
> 
> Watches of Switzerland at Heathrow terminal 3 had one in stock, at the duty free shop last sunday. On this type of purchase could you save money by booking a cheap flight and getting 20% off the watch?
> 
> I'll look at teminal 4 on Tuesday if you like? I don't work for the airport, but it is beginning to feel like it!


What's wrong with Terminal 5?, we have Mappin & Webb! I sometimes go 'window shopping' there :naughty:.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

4K to spend? Nowt wrong with a Timex, lot's of loose women, and penicillin - probably in that order :lol:

You have to go with your heart, and not too much with your head - personally I'd be after a mint NOS Dorado plus box and papers to replace my nearly mint one and if I found one, I think I'd flood the Sales Forum with the rest of my collection - or maybe not, they're mine I tell 'ee, and shiny, Oh so shiny  :lookaround:

:weed:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

SIB said:


> If you want a daily wearer at Â£4k my choice would be (and is seeing as i own one ) a Rolex GMT-IIc. Looks dressy enough to be worn with a suit, looks just as good with jeans and T-Shirt, can take a bit of punishment, handy if you travel and generally a great looking watch. You'll also not lose much on it if you want to sell it on in a few years time
> 
> I also have the PAM 25 seeing as you mentioned it and it's an absolute cracker of a watch but not as versatile (for me) as the Rolex. You can change the whole look of the watch with a simple strap change but it's a bit big for wearing with a suit on my puny 7" wrists but jeans and a T-shirt i'd choose this over the rolex almost every time! .
> 
> ...


+1

You beat me to it!! Was gonna say the IWC Portugueser 7 day, it's on my wants list......

Also don't forget two new Omega Co-axial's, the new seamaster and Speedmaster just launched at Basel Watch Fair, I hear the Seamaster, which has Blue Liquid Metal, retails for Â£4170. Have a look at pics here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64456&st=0&p=650956&hl=basel&fromsearch=1&#entry650956


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Defender said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > If you've never had a Rolex and are even considering it then buy one. If you don't like it you will always get most of your money back, but it will tick the box to say you have tried it. I regret selling my Datejust, but I needed the cash.
> ...


How does the airport thing work, surely you need to be flying outside the EU to get it VAT free ???? Never bought a watch but in the duty free for the fags, booze & perfume you have to show your boarding card.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Loads of choice, but if you've not got one in the collection yet


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Some great comments here & thank you for all the good advice, no closer to making a decision yet though. One day i'm convinced it's going to be a GMTII (coke bezel), the next back to the sea dweller. Much as i love the Planet Ocean & i've tried it on several times & it has probably the most comfortable bracelet i've ever come across, it just doesn't feel "special enough". If the Rolex prices keep rising at this ridiculous rate if i don't buy one in the next couple of months i may become priced out of any of the sports models very soon!


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Those IWC watches look timeless and very classy. I'd be very tempted by one of those.

good luck its a nice problem to have.


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

I would buy a rolex gmt master pepsi or an lv.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Why dont you spend 4k on a watch that you like. Rolex and panerai are too expensive for what you get. Forget all the great residuals crap.if your thinking about its resale value before youve bought it then your bound to flip it. As for panerai there a great way to spend 4k on a 300 quid watch.

buy manufacture pre owned. Like JLC . Vacheron AP etc


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> Why dont you spend 4k on a watch that you like. Rolex and panerai are too expensive for what you get. Forget all the great residuals crap.if your thinking about its resale value before youve bought it then your bound to flip it. As for panerai there a great way to spend 4k on a 300 quid watch.
> 
> buy manufacture pre owned. Like JLC . Vacheron AP etc


Good advice i'll look into it.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

For me, it would be an;

Ikepod Megapode or,

a Ventura V-matic Loga VM 6 L or

an ORIS Big Crown X1 Calculator.

Well within the windfall.

James


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> Loads of choice, but if you've not got one in the collection yet


started thinking Rolex then got stuck in different conversations until this one.

Rolex it is.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Definitely a Rollie - a GMT with red/black bezel. They look fabulous, wear well and anyone with any degree of knowledge will recognize it.

Nice position to be in.

Enjoy it whatever you get

Cheers


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

aroma said:


> Definitely a Rollie - a GMT with red/black bezel. They look fabulous, wear well and anyone with any degree of knowledge will recognize it.
> 
> Nice position to be in.
> 
> ...


I had a gmt 11 for about a week but it wasnt for me. It felt very cheap had no weight to it and the bracelet was very poor. It kept very average time and after wearing large watches felt far to small to me and gave no wow factor. Far better watches ou there at the minute IMO and ts a buyers market


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Defender said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > If you've never had a Rolex and are even considering it then buy one. If you don't like it you will always get most of your money back, but it will tick the box to say you have tried it. I regret selling my Datejust, but I needed the cash.
> ...


I land at terminal 5, but doubt I will want to go watch shopping after a 10 1/2 hour flight!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

IMHO I would buy Vintage or pre-owned all day long, I just cant stand the thought of the tax man kicking me for 20% of 4K and then the depreciation on top, I would look at a really nice Vintage Speedy or pre owned Seadweller, also IWC Aquatimers etc!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

What would I buy for Â£4K...? Er, probably a car! :lol:


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Davey P said:


> What would I buy for Â£4K...? Er, probably a car! :lol:


Ok, so if you had Â£4k free what car would you buy?


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Just checked autotrader, there's a '79 Cream Mercedes-Benz 350SL, or a 03 Red Mazda RX8 or even a '89 Green Land Rover Defender Diesel with just 130,000 miles all close by.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Probably another Mazda MX-5, slightly newer than my current one (and no, I'm not a hairdresser either! :lol: )


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> Just checked autotrader, there's a '79 Cream Mercedes-Benz 350SL, or a 03 Red Mazda RX8 or even a '89 Green Land Rover Defender Diesel with just 130,000 miles all close by.


If you are going to waste it on a car and are looking at a RX8 then let me know. I have a 34k 231ps version with all the right options on a 54 plate that you could have for Â£4k. I've only had it a few months but i need more boot space for the long airport runs I am doing more of nowdays

Written from Tanzania!

Anyone got a non rusty S class about 2001 for Circa 4k? The ones i have seen are rusty as a ford orion!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

bsa said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of choice, but if you've not got one in the collection yet
> ...


4k wouldn`t buy mine.Last issue before the deepsea .


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Probably another Mazda MX-5, slightly newer than my current one (and no, I'm not a hairdresser either! :lol: )


My wife's got one of those great car i drive it every chance i get!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Billyloves2boogie said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked autotrader, there's a '79 Cream Mercedes-Benz 350SL, or a 03 Red Mazda RX8 or even a '89 Green Land Rover Defender Diesel with just 130,000 miles all close by.
> ...


Funny, the 2nd choice for my next car is an RX-8... Absolutely superb cars for the money IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## a-new-hope (Aug 17, 2010)

seadweller with lug holes all day long.......


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Davey P said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > Billyloves2boogie said:
> ...


also horrendous on fuel


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > scottswatches said:
> ...


& oil


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Funny, the 2nd choice for my next car is an RX-8... Absolutely superb cars for the money IMHO :thumbsup:


Terrrrrrible gas mileage, though.

With so many recommendations to get a Rolex, how could you go wrong? Oh, yeah, right. Buying a new one. Get a well cared for and serviced pre-owned, the value is there, and it won't have that "just unwrapped" quality that might counter the joy of having it. Remember the first ding you got in your last brand new car?


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

RX7 over an RX8 for me ......

even worse on oil so i'm told. Never had the joy of owning one.


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

I purchased this


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

hilly10 said:


> I purchased this


Very nice.


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the input much appreciated. The more i pick up & become educated through the forum the more i am tempted to go with something a little more individual & custom. Veering towards either an Enzo or a VDB at the moment so any info on those would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> Thank you for all the input much appreciated. The more i pick up & become educated through the forum the more i am tempted to go with something a little more individual & custom. Veering towards either an Enzo or a VDB at the moment so any info on those would be gratefully recieved.


I know it is late but a Plat full size Rolex Yachtmaster maybe???


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

It would be Panerai for me - I'd try on all the ones I could afford and then choose - simples!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Billyloves2boogie said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked autotrader, there's a '79 Cream Mercedes-Benz 350SL, or a 03 Red Mazda RX8 or even a '89 Green Land Rover Defender Diesel with just 130,000 miles all close by.
> ...


A pal of mine has got a couple of S classes for sale. PM me tommorow to remind me and I will phone him for details.

If I had 4 grand to spend on a watch, I would buy this and pocket Â£50 change;


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes the IWC aquatimer would also get my vote.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm coming to this a bit late but I'm surprised no one has mentioned Grand Seiko yet! Would definitely be a Grand Seiko for me.


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

New double glazing apparently.... :disgust:


----------



## Bobble (Jun 4, 2011)

I know it's a bit more than you wanted to spend, however if your only going to buy one watch for the next 20 years or so, you may as well go that extra.

How about this one? I have never liked gold on watches but for some reason this one just looks right, you could wear this with a suit or jeans and it wouldn't look out of place, and I don't think it would age either, just my thoughts.


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Bobble said:


> I know it's a bit more than you wanted to spend, however if your only going to buy one watch for the next 20 years or so, you may as well go that extra.
> 
> How about this one? I have never liked gold on watches but for some reason this one just looks right, you could wear this with a suit or jeans and it wouldn't look out of place, and I don't think it would age either, just my thoughts.


Nice thought, a good friend of mine has the blue faced tt sub & it's a great looking watch, but for some reason i just cant gel with the gold. My worry is that the Rolex will disappoint, i could only afford the pre ceramic bezel's & after handling a sub & GMT i was unhappy with the feel & quality especially of the bracelet when compared to my omega's (& fail to see why they should justify almost double the price of their equivalent Omega model?). I know the new ones have addressed these issues & are much better but then they are also out of my price range. So i guess i would only really be buying one for the kudos of owing a "Rollie". One of the reasons for starting this thread was to get some input on what else was out there at this price point as a comparison & for inspiration. I had no idea there were so many beautiful watches at this level. I now admit to being more confused than ever, the more i see & hear the more i like. I am beginning to realise that personal satisfaction will probably rank higher for me than brand Kudos.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> ... I am beginning to realise that personal satisfaction will probably rank higher for me than brand Kudos.


DING DING DING. :sly: You get it now. Don't worry about what people will think of what's on your wrist, think of what you'd like to look at, appreciate, admire, and look forward to wearing any time, any place. Some of those mentioned, I'd be a bit wary of wearing in some circumstances, and might diminish my personal satisfaction in the watch.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

My Â£4G would be going on a Rolex all day long.

Lots of advice in this thread, but it has to be a combination of a lot of things - durability, how it looks now and in 20 years time, how much you will wear it, how much the resale is, do you want people to notice it, do you like classic or new etc etc....... The beauty of watches is that there's something for everyone.

I bought my Rolex because I wanted a Rolex. It was the first watch I bought, and yes, I don't care what's been said before, we ALL buy watches because of what other people will think, the difference is between walking down the street and Joe bloggs going "nice Rolex" or is it just for "those who know" that will appreciate a vintage, model XYZ with a rare dial that they only made 25 of, be it a Rolex or a Casio.

If you ask me there's nothing worse than having to explain why you bought something, I have a friend at work with a Chrysler cross fire.......... Did you know that underneath that body shell it's a Mercedes SLK, but for half the price????.

No, just buy what makes you horney and then you won't have to go explaining to the world and his brother the reasoning behind it - did you know that this watch has the same movement as a so and so???

From the tone of your post you obviously have had this windfall and want to spend it, so if you're planning to keep the watch make sure what ever you buy, you like!!!!!! And you WILL keep. My brother and I came into about Â£2K each about 6 years back. That pretty much paid for a Pasha (I got a good discount) which I still have and is probably still worth a bob or two. My brother put it towards some nutter turbo fast car which he spent a lot of money keeping on the road and has subsequently sold for one hell of a loss. Remember the old saying, buy in haste, repent at leisure.

I personally wouldn't be that worried about buying a new Rolex either, I bought my GMT for Â£2350 10 years ago, and I dread to think what the same watch would cost now, so if you're talking about keeping it for a while it will make no difference.

PM22 (drunk)


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

again simple a Panerai Pam 0090 power reserve, or the 0125 or even a couple of 111,112,

merc


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

hilly10 said:


> I purchased this


That's a very good looking watch, nice choice, wouldn't have thought of that :good:!

I think I would have gone for an Omega Railmaster :man_in_love:.

The rest of the money would be spent on getting my cars sorted out :to_become_senile:.


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

Defender said:


> hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased this
> ...


Yes the SOHC fine looking watch, i have the SOH a watch with presence and class, i love the mesh bracelet, looks good on the ocean diver as well

merc


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

How about a Zenith El Primero.. good choice of styles, to me you'll be paying for a high quality movement and not a average watch with a huge marketing budget behind it..well, I got this one last week for Â£4,100 new..


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

MisterB said:


> How about a Zenith El Primero.. good choice of styles, to me you'll be paying for a high quality movement and not a average watch with a huge marketing budget behind it..well, I got this one last week for Â£4,100 new..


Great choice,super watch with an equally stunning movement inside,what a beauty! :man_in_love:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Â£4000 would buy me a very nice,stunning condition early antique pocket watch...but i think i may be on my own with that choice.. :weed:

:lol:


----------



## MisterB (Jun 16, 2011)

quote name='sam.' date='23 June 2011 - 07:54 PM' timestamp='1308858869' post='675661']



MisterB said:


> How about a Zenith El Primero.. good choice of styles, to me you'll be paying for a high quality movement and not a average watch with a huge marketing budget behind it..well, I got this one last week for Â£4,100 new..
> 
> Great choice,super watch with an equally stunning movement inside,what a beauty! :man_in_love:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

MisterB said:


> quote name='sam.' date='23 June 2011 - 07:54 PM' timestamp='1308858869' post='675661']
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else is there to say?!







A picture does tell a thousand words


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, following on from my previous comments, I have gone and put a deposit on.... A Mazda RX-8 :thumbsup:

I'm having it delivered next thursday, ready for a trip to Goodwood Festival of Speed over the weekend - Woohoo! :yahoo:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking I'd spend the 4K on booze and cocaine, and then maybe waste anything that was left over.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

So, Â£4k got me this in the end:










:thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

glad you got it, and it got you to Goodwood

keep your foot down until you hear the beep!

(my replacement needs new brake pipes and a new ball joint - Â£600! Should have stuck with Japanese reliability...)


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

So I'm late. Sorry.

The watch would be the Rollie green glass Milgauss. At least while it is still possible to get one for under 4k.

The car, well I did have a 3k windfall last year and went and got a W reg Jeep Cherokee because we were going on holiday to North Devon and then to Spain and well, I wanted it. It has a 4 litre engine left over from the 1970s when the American's didn't care about oil prices so I can't afford to drive it much and leaf spring rear suspension so it feels like a horse and cart but I am getting a lot of fun out of it.

And for the what watch floats your boat thing, I got a Kemmner last year because it looks a lot like a Stowa which I decided I couldn't afford and has the same movement and the fact that that is so, and it is rarer and it has the same movement as some of the Panerai range does make me smile.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm very late with this but i had a similar thing a good few years ago now and i bought this:-



















Not a day go's by when I don't consider wearing it, not a day go's by when i regret buying it.

To me it's perfection in mechanical and electrical engineering.

And since buying it the value of gold bullion has gone through the roof.

Steve


----------

